

The dead simple, done right, distributed file system. (Redis-based) - adulau
https://github.com/theonewolf/TripleD/

======
eropple
I have a hard time calling something without fault tolerance "done right."
(S'why you don't exactly see RAID 0 all over the place.)

------
jpadvo
"The idea is to focus on simplicity and performance. Not availability or fault
tolerance (at all)."

This sounds absolutely perfect for a restricted number of use cases, and
really tantalizing but unworkable for the rest.

~~~
scottmp10
I agree here. I understand the trade offs being made but I just don't see this
being useful for too many people with zero fault tolerance and the single
point of failure meta data master. It probably gets some pretty good
performance improvements from not worrying about that though.

------
mark242
If you are designing a filesystem that does not handle fault tolerance, you
basically have N single points of failure. It's essentially the difference
between RAID 0 and RAID 5.

~~~
jkempf
"Distributed single point of failure" is the term we use where I work.

